# No count diet



## Sarah (22 Nov 2005)

Any one know or heard of the no count diet by Weight watchers...apperantly its a high carb (minus bread!)very low fat diet. You can eat as much food from the list they give you as you like but there is no snacking allowed and you have to only have 3 meals a day. You get 21 points a week(regardless of size or weight) to make meals more interesting or to use for Drink??Sounds to good to be true...does it work. I think its the alternitive to counting points every day


----------



## Gabriel (22 Nov 2005)

What sounds too good to be true? A diet that lets you eat whatever you want from a specific list of foodtypes?

Sounds like a lot of diets to be honest.


----------



## Sarah (22 Nov 2005)

Well im a bit of a carb junkie and most diets that are out now either restrict Carbs altogether or limit them severly so being able to eat largish quantities of rice, pasta...everything except bread sound to me like its too good to be true. Atkins is just too strict and hate the withdrawls and south beach ...same thing but on a smaller scale. So if anyone knows of anyone or has ben on the no count diet themselfs any info would be much appriciated...like does it really work??? Christmas dinner needent be hell on this diet if it does what is says on the tin!!!


----------



## Janet (22 Nov 2005)

First of all, Weight Watchers is not about dieting, it's far more about learning to eat properly while incorporating more exercise into your life and also looking at the emotional/psychological reasons behind you having become overweight.

The plan as it is at the moment involves either using points (number of points allowed is based on factors such as your sex, weight, type of job etc.) to determine what foods you eat or the No Count plan.  I wouldn't say No Count is high carb.  A big part of the idea behind the No Count plan is getting people to eat freshly prepared foods.  

There is a list of foods which you are allowed to eat (breads, sugar and butter would be the big things missing from the list).  You should eat three meals a day.  Yes, it's as much as you want but that's not a licence to stuff your face.  You're also given guidelines to help you (if you need help) to figure out when you're full, rather than just eating to the point of bursting.  And if no weight is coming off then you might be recommended to start measuring portion sizes until you are able to judge better what is a reasonable amount of food to eat.  

Snacking is not banned but should be restricted to items on the list such as fruit and raw veg. (raw veg never did it for me as a snack but some people love it).  You also have 21 points a week to "spend" as you choose - that's not a lot though - pretty much 3 points a day which is quickly used up (a slice of bread is 1.5 points for example).


----------



## ragazza (22 Nov 2005)

Hi,

if you go to the WeightWatchers website (I find the Bristish site better than the Irish one), the message boards have loads of information on NoCount - full list of allowed foods, feedback from people doing the diet, etc.
http://www.weightwatchers.co.uk/

Cheers.


----------



## Sarah (22 Nov 2005)

Ragazza...thanks for the info but on the work PC WW site is restricted so its a no go there and havent got a home PC yet!!! Thanks for the reply though and again if anyone has anything to say on this diet, it would be great to hear from you!! I know that eating untill your stuffed isent going to produce any magic results but i do always feel hungry on diets...think thats why this one appeals to me!!1


----------



## tml (22 Nov 2005)

Hi Sarah,

I have just completed my first week on the No Count diet, and have to say its going well, tho the real test will be my weigh in at lunch time today!!

I


----------



## tml (22 Nov 2005)

Hi Sarah,

I have just completed my first week on the No Count diet, and have to say its going well, tho the real test will be my weigh in at lunch time today!!

I have an excel list with what i have eaten this week if you pm me i can email it to you to give you an idea of the diet. 

The only problem i have is what to bring in to work for lunches, so am going to ask for help at my meeting today!

My mam has also been doing it with me this week and is down 4lbs today.


----------



## MandaC (22 Nov 2005)

The current weight watchers program is called "Switch".  Basically, you have two choices, no count, which is the one you are talking about, or full choice.  On no count, you are given a list of foods which are "free" and in addition to this you get 21 points a week which can be allocated to other foods.  The other choice is "full choice", which is the old way of counting the points. The idea behind the Switch program is that if you are getting bored with the "full choice" plan, you can switch to "no count" and vice versa, as long as you follow that plan for a full week.

I joined Weight Watchers in March of this year and by July had reached by goal weight having lost 2 stone 1 lb.  Since then I have been on maintenance, ie , instead of having 19 points per day, I have 26 and have kept at my goal weight.

In doing the program, I did not do the no count, because a lot of the foods listed on it are not stuff I would really like.  I found the full choice much easier to manage and could easily be modified for work, etc.  The only thing I will say is that in order to keep the weight off, progress was quite slow - I lost an average of 1lb per week, never any more than 2, but its very much a healthy eating plan, and nothing is off the menu, once its in moderation. Combined with light exercise,It certainly worked for me.

I have heard of people doing this new "Lipotrim" diet and I have to say they need their heads examined.  People are losing up to 8lbs per week by cutting out food and drinking these awful shakes.  The minute they stop they will pile back on the weight. And I think it costs €65 per week for women and €80 per week for men.  Madness!

I


----------



## Sarah (22 Nov 2005)

Thanks to everybody who replied! The info is great. Ive heard of Lipotrim as well and as tempting at it sounds to lose loads of weight in a short period of time i dont think id have the will power not to eat and to drink yucky shakes...tried Slimfast years ago and didnt even like them shakes either!!! I like the way the switch diet works as i love rice and pasta and curry powder and tuna and most of all Cracker bread!!! That alone i could live on (i know i know...its wouldnt be healthy...but im just saying!)Thats what i mean by saying it sounds too good to be true! TML.. best of luck with that and fair play to your mam. Since moving in iv put on a stone and would like to shift most of it in time for xmas. What exersice (time wise do you do to help lose the weight? Its the snacking i find hard as at night...yup..watching tv... that i love to munch and veg or fruit isent my idea of goodies that satisfy cravings...ah well got to stick to something!


----------



## fobs (22 Nov 2005)

> I have heard of people doing this new "Lipotrim" diet and I have to say they need their heads examined. People are losing up to 8lbs per week by cutting out food and drinking these awful shakes. The minute they stop they will pile back on the weight. And I think it costs €65 per week for women and €80 per week for men. Madness!


 
do you know that they pile on the weight for a fact? I know of someone personally who has gone on this diet and has not piled on the pounds as you say after coming off the diet. It is monitored by a chemist. Also the cost per week remember means you don't have to buy any other food!
I have no affiliation with lipotrim but get annoyed when someone on one diet that works for them slates off another that works for someone else.
To each their own!


----------



## Janet (22 Nov 2005)

Sarah said:
			
		

> and most of all Cracker bread!!!



If you go for WW make sure to check with your leader about this - crispbread is on the list of No Count foods, but not all cracker breads are crispbreads.


----------



## Sarah (22 Nov 2005)

The cracker bread im eating is the one in the red box called Cracottes! Yum...im not in ww but have the books and a friend of mine who is doing this is eating the same cracker bread as me...hopefully im on the right one or its completly pointless!!!


----------



## ClubMan (22 Nov 2005)

For what it's worth _Lidl _(and maybe _Aldi_) sell an own brand _Cracottes _clone but I'm not sure if the nutritional breakdown is exactly the same.


----------

